# Transfering file from MAC to PC. Where is PC user name?



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm trying to transfer a big file from my MAC to my PC. Hooked up my crossover cable, noted the IPv4 address on the PC, hit command + K on the mac and entered the IP, etc. Now the PC is appearing under Networks. The problem is that it keeps prompting me for a username. How odd. The password is already entered. How do I figure out what the username is on my PC? It's strange because when I log on to my PC there is no username and password required to log on as user. Not sure why the MAC would ask for this. 

At one time I used the software "Dave" to transfer files. I just recently fired up this old MAC after it sat for about 7 years.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

What password are you entering if your user account ON THE PC has none? The username and password you're being asked for is for your user account on the PC. You need to create a password for your user account on the PC, and while you're at it, note the username of that account.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On the PC go to Start/Search or press the *Windows key+R *and type *netplwiz* and press enter. This will show you the various user names on the computer.


----------

